# Nat Sherman VIP Vanderbilt Cigar Review - mild little Dominican



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought these at Nat Sherman in Manhattan looking for a small quick winter smoke. This was a surprisingly dense little cigar & took over an hour ...

Read the full review here: Nat Sherman VIP Vanderbilt Cigar Review - mild little Dominican


----------

